# Chocolate question



## 724 (Sep 27, 2000)

I am searching for a recipe for chocolate bread pudding, and have found a number of recipes calling for white chocolate. Is regular chocolate (i.e. milk, dark, or bittersweet) interchangeable???

I have been trying to make white chocolate ice cream for the past year using regular chocolate ice cream recipes ( but using white chocolate) without success, because the white chocolate always re-solidifies during cooling. Is there a substantial difference in the fat content or other characteristic to explain this???

Any advice would be appreciated, as I do not understand the differences between regular and white chocolate.

Thanks.


----------



## roon (Jan 9, 2002)

I don't know all the differences, but white chocolate isn't really chocolate at all. It contains cocoa butter, milk, vanilla, and sugar, but no chocolate.

All about Chocolate

Unfortunately, I don't have any ideas how to solve your dilemma!


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

KC, try going to epicurious.com and searching through the BpnAppetit and Gourmet recipes for dark chocolate bread pudding. I have seen a number of recipes. As for the ice cream, are you melting the white chocolate into the warm base? I don't know why it would solidify unless you're using such a large amount.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm certain you could find both recipes thru Chocolatier/ Pastry Art & Design (they would be where I'd look first). I've seen many similar recipes published. Specificly look thru their books on contempory pastrys...I forget their exact names (neo classical pasties....is one of them) I sure everyone here can tell you the correct titles.

Even Martha has a dark choc. pudding and so does Mrs. Fields. I've even gotten a several good recipes from Hersheys and Nestles online.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

For dark choc. bread pudding, I simply use my regular bread pudding recipe, and melt semi-sweet chocolate. Warm the cream, and add it to the cream before tempering in the cold milk. Whisk the eggs and sugar and gradually pour in the other mixture while whisking. Strain before using. (Sounds like a lot of whisking, but try not to incorporate too much air).

With this method, I think I use 12 oz. of choc. per quart of cream. But melt a bit more than you need, in case you like it a bit darker.

For the ice cream, you are right, white chocolate solidifies when it cools. But so does dark chocolate. If you mean that it becomes granular, that is the cocoa butter content of your white chocolate. You can instead use a brand with less cocoa butter (and make sure you're using the real thing--not summer coating), and add about 10% less. You can substitute milk powder for some of the w. choc. for deeper flavor if you want.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

KC,
please explain how you are making the ice cream so we may better understand the problem.
Off the cuff, you may want to make a milk base and add in shaved, chunked or powderd white chocolate to the frozen product as it comes out of the churn.

Buttermilk is nice with white chocolate....


----------



## eeyore (Nov 26, 2000)

I used to make choc. bread pudding all the time. Here is my recipe:

4 Cups Heavy Cream
8 eggs
6 oz. Sugar
12 oz. Chocolate
Chocolate Brioche (appr. 12 oz.)
(another bread can be used, but if you want I can post the recipe for the choc. brioche)

Just make the custard and add the chocolate to it and whisk until it is smooth.

We served it with English Toffee. It is mmm mmm good.


----------



## 724 (Sep 27, 2000)

Momoreg and M Brown,
I have tried several recipes now for dark choc bread pudding with success, but am still puzzling over using white chocolate.
I've never seen a recipe for white chocolate ice cream, and have been trying to substitute white choc in dark choc IC recipes, using the same amount.
Basic technique: heat cream and sugar until sugar melts, add slowly to beaten eggs, then reheat (to cook eggs). Stir melted white chocolate into above mixture, then chill in refrig. I have been using an IC maker with a bowl which is kept in freezer, then chilled IC mix is poured in and churned. The problem is that the white choc always resolidifies into chunks (not granules) as it is chilling in the refrig. I haven't had this problem with dark choc. I think it must have something to do with the different fat content, or maybe amount of fat compared to the cream and eggs (???), but I can't figure out the solution.
Any advice would be appreciated. I think homemade white chocolate ice cream would be a very worthwhile accomplishment. :lips:


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Having never worked with that type of ice cream machine, I don't know if it's possible to churn the ice cream without chilling it first. If this is not an option, perhaps you can hold back some of the milk, and add it to the finished mixture, in order to bring it to tepid before adding it to the machine. 

I think I misunderstood your original question, thinking that the choc. solidifies in the machine. I think that the way I'm suggesting you cool down your mix will prevent the choc. from setting up too soon, and hopefully, it won't freeze earlier than the rest of your mix in the machine.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

What kind of white chocolate are you using? I think using a good quality that has cocoa butter instead of veg. shortening might help. I use Lindt. 

Recipe I've used a lot, that works for me:

2 cups heavy cream
2 cups half & half
1/3 cup sugar
8 oz. white chocolate, finely chopped
2 tsp. vanilla

Combine cream, half/half, sugar in heavy pan, cook over medium til sugar dissolves and mixture is hot, and remove from heat.

Immediately add the white chocolate and stir until melted and smooth. Partial cover and let cool 30 minutes at room temp; stir in the vanilla; refrigerate covered, at least 3 hours or til temp is between 40-45 degrees. Whisk the mixture to blend, and pour into the cannister. Process as usual in the canister. 

Hope this works for you.


----------



## 724 (Sep 27, 2000)

I have to chill the mixture first, or the IC maker won't freeze it.

Marmalady, I think your recipe has proportionately more heavy cream than mine--will give it a try.

Thanks.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Whoops - forgot to mention the chilling part in my recipe! Sorry.


----------

